# Sprenger stirrups? for ankle pain when riding?



## Irishdiamond (21 June 2016)

I'm an adult returning to riding but I keep getting ankle pain in one ankle after 10-15mins into a lesson maybe less.(I used to get it as a teen and always had to get off as it was so painful) 

It gets to the point I physically can't ride and have to keep my feet out of the stirrups. I only ride once a week but want to eventually get my own horse so thought about buying my own stirrups. If i lengthen my stirrups i lose them or my feet slip right through (I've short legs)

Has anyone got experience with the sprenger stirrups? or a similar alternative? I'd happily pay the money if it meant I could ride almost pain free!!

Also my feet slip through the stirrups even when I shorten them & even tho im trying my best to keep heels down. I watch the others even beginners who's feet don't move in the stirrups but I try so hard to keep my heel down but they always slip through.  

The last horse I rode had plain metal stirrups with no support (oww) and I felt so unbalanced in them & my canter-trot transitions were horrific because I couldn't rise as my foot was right through the stirruip whereas I noticed in another saddle & stirrups my feet stayed put the whole lesson  

Hoping someone could give me some advice if possible!


----------



## Circe (22 June 2016)

Hi
I use the sprenger stirrups and they have really helped with aching ankles when I'm riding. I'm so glad I bought them.
l do wonder though if the saddle you are riding in is putting you in a bad position, or making it harder for you to keep your lower leg under you? 
If you are trying too hard to push your heel down, you might actually be pushing your leg too far forward, so the stirrup can slip. 
Apologies if this isn't the case, but you saying you rode in a different saddle and didn't have a problem ?  
Kx


----------



## FestiveFuzz (22 June 2016)

I absolutely love my sprenger bow balance stirrups...I've had them for years now and find I'm virtually pain free on long hacks, whereas before I'd have sore ankles/knees.

Just a thought when it comes to your feet moving, it sounds like you're too focused on pushing your heels down and perhaps affecting your position, it might be worth trying to think toes up instead as that should put your foot in a more natural position.


----------



## Irishdiamond (22 June 2016)

Ouchh they seem to be at-least £150!I was looking at the john whitaker air ones which have brilliant reviews. 
I'm riding riding school horses so its a different saddle each time, I just noticed the straight metal stirrups seemed to hurt more whereas the usual horse I ride has bent irons with treads which hurts but not as much. I feel a little silly trying to change stirrups on a riding school pony. (I'm sure I'm gonna get some aggro over it) Although I cant see the issues, if i do it before the lesson begins. X


----------



## Irishdiamond (22 June 2016)

Every instructor shows me where my leg/ankle is supposed to sit but I physically can't keep it that way as its painful. I really wish I could just ride without stirrups without damaging the horseys back. (If I had my own horse, it would be a bareback pad)  wishful thinking!!


----------



## leflynn (22 June 2016)

Irishdiamond said:



			Ouchh they seem to be at-least £150!I was looking at the john whitaker air ones which have brilliant reviews. 
I'm riding riding school horses so its a different saddle each time, I just noticed the straight metal stirrups seemed to hurt more whereas the usual horse I ride has bent irons with treads which hurts but not as much. I feel a little silly trying to change stirrups on a riding school pony. (I'm sure I'm gonna get some aggro over it) Although I cant see the issues, if i do it before the lesson begins. X
		
Click to expand...

I didn't like the sprengers and bought the air irons (found them for about £80 new)


----------



## Kylara (22 June 2016)

My sprengers are fab. I have my own leathers as well and I take them with me to wherever I school other people's horses.

Most riding schools won't mind you swapping out stirrups as long as you swap them back! I do if I ever go somewhere for a schoolmaster lesson (though I swap the leathers out too as I have tiny legs!


----------



## Irishdiamond (22 June 2016)

leflynn said:



			I didn't like the sprengers and bought the air irons (found them for about £80 new)
		
Click to expand...

What didn't you like about the Sprengers and do you ride ina specific displacing eg jumping dressage or just all round?  

My friend has a pair of sprengers im going to try and if I don't like them, I'll get the air ones!  They seem brilliant


----------



## Irishdiamond (22 June 2016)

I'm going to ride in the Sprengers for one lesson although it'll only be my second lesson at a new school so Im not sure whether to test them out at a school where the instructors know me. 

I had thought about getting my own leathers as I always waste time fidgeting about with the length so it makes sense tho it means i cant do the BHS riding tests unless I ride with their stirrups&#129296;


----------



## Kylara (22 June 2016)

They'll let you use your own leathers for riding tests/exams, I always used my own. I have very very short legs so have custom leathers and much easier to faff and swap leathers than to try and fit those on the saddles or punch uneven holes/put twists in.


----------



## Casey76 (23 June 2016)

I love my Sprenger Bow Balance stirrups so much I have a pair for each saddle.  I get really bad ankle pain when riding with normal (non flexi) irons, that it is worth paying the money for them (imho)


----------



## leflynn (23 June 2016)

Irishdiamond said:



			What didn't you like about the Sprengers and do you ride ina specific displacing eg jumping dressage or just all round?  

My friend has a pair of sprengers im going to try and if I don't like them, I'll get the air ones!  They seem brilliant
		
Click to expand...

I found them too bendy and kept losing my grip - ride dressage/sj/xc/hack/school and hunt in them although about to swap to some jins for flat as pony getting bouncy!


----------



## Micky (23 June 2016)

You can get other brand bendy flexi stirrups, I suffer a little room ankle pain due to breaking and spraining one ankle, these have helped enormously and don not cost the earth..about £35... As for your leg foot position, try riding without stirrups for a good 10 mins each time, helps your leg become more secure, which would hopefully relax your knee and ankle joints so you shouldn't get as much pain or slipping through said stirrups, your ankles and knee joints should flex with the movement...it will take time naturally after a long break, but your muscles will kick in and soon you'll be riding with your feet etc in the right place and doing the right things!! Good luck


----------



## Irishdiamond (23 June 2016)

Micky said:



			You can get other brand bendy flexi stirrups, I suffer a little room ankle pain due to breaking and spraining one ankle, these have helped enormously and don not cost the earth..about £35... As for your leg foot position, try riding without stirrups for a good 10 mins each time, helps your leg become more secure, which would hopefully relax your knee and ankle joints so you shouldn't get as much pain or slipping through said stirrups, your ankles and knee joints should flex with the movement...it will take time naturally after a long break, but your muscles will kick in and soon you'll be riding with your feet etc in the right place and doing the right things!! Good luck
		
Click to expand...

I had looked at the other versions but have read some people definitely don't find them as helpful as Sprengers and not as good quality. I'm not sure whether to order the cheaper version to see if I like the flexi feel!! I ride bouncy horses and really looking for some extra grip and can't work out if the sprengers might make me spring even more. Thank you..  every lesson I say right I need to ride without stirrups then I become a wuss and decide not too. If i rode atleast 20 mins without them I wouldn't have an issues pain wise!


----------



## Irishdiamond (23 June 2016)

leflynn said:



			I found them too bendy and kept losing my grip - ride dressage/sj/xc/hack/school and hunt in them although about to swap to some jins for flat as pony getting bouncy!
		
Click to expand...

That;s what I don't want as when I've to ride bouncy horses I badly need something that'll help my foot not fly through the stirrup. The sprengers seem to create a bit of a bounce too


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 June 2016)

I use Royal Rider flexi stirrups, whilst not cheap they are just about the only stirrups I can use - right ankle only has about 10/15% cartilege left (waiting for op on it but having injections currently). Left one also getting on that way as has been taking strain for too long. These are fine at RC training too & managed 4.5 hrs in the saddle only last weekend for an RC day of D, SJ & XC

I do have bent irons which I use for hunting, but can only manage a half day in them at best.

I've tried Sprengers for a 10 mile ride, just not the same and too cumbersome for me. (but each to their own)

Worth borrowing different stirrups if you can - a try before you buy if you can


----------



## Micky (23 June 2016)

All I can say is I bought my cheaper flexi stirrups nearly 2years ago and they are still going strong, and I do find a difference when I ride in normal stirrups (occasional ride on other horses)...


----------



## applecart14 (24 June 2016)

I got mine from the Robinsons catalogue cheaply but these are even cheaper!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Amidale-Sa...qid=1466772469&sr=8-1&keywords=flexi+stirrups


----------



## Irishdiamond (24 June 2016)

applecart14 said:



			I got mine from the Robinsons catalogue cheaply but these are even cheaper!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Amidale-Sa...qid=1466772469&sr=8-1&keywords=flexi+stirrups

Click to expand...

How do you find riding in them?? A few people have said they aren't as good quality (naturally) but might be worth buying these first as people say flexible stirrups can cause over flexing.. 
Thanks everyone!! Might buy the cheapers ones to test as £150 on stirrups to only ride twice a week is excessive &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## frosted (24 June 2016)

when I smashed my leg up the repair interfered with the ankle slightly and now I cannot ride in bendy stirrups at all. I expect it depends on what you have done to it


----------



## Redders (28 June 2016)

I have had my cheapo flex I ones for a couple years and no issues, really help me, and I have major joint issues. One extra thing that really helped was wedge treads, as My ankle collapses outwards. I have the wedge bit on the outside and it helps keep my ankle level, like a support. Made a big difference, that and good supportive full length leather boots.


----------



## applecart14 (30 June 2016)

You can buy stirrup treads that are angled to either put your heel down (great for showing) or even heel up if your heels are too down.  It depends on the way you place them in the strirrup.  See photo link http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...ad70e5c1fc32ea4593d4cb40663bd9f1o0&ajaxhist=0

You can also get them so you ankle is out or in - see link to photo (first photo of white tread) http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...B8DB43A7C2BF02862B429F629B61833DA&FORM=IQFRBA

These are shock absorbing treads

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...aaf367036834a28a588945501ed2c8bdo0&ajaxhist=0


----------

